# Sako Rifles?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What say ye? I like the fit of these rifles. They seem to shoulder really nicely. I never hear of guns made in Finland, though. I was thinking of maybe selling a few things to pick one of these up. Something like this:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...e/1434298_sakofnbear_pf.jsp?hierarchyId=10473

Then again, I'd use a new 20 gauge a lot more often... :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sako mankes VERY NICE rifles IMO. I dont personally own one yet, but would like to own one.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

By all means look seriously at getting a Sako. They are very well-made and won't kill your budget. They shoot great out of the box and the bolts seem to glide like they're on ball bearings. Also take a look at it's little brother, the Tikka.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Then again, I'd use a new 20 gauge a lot more often... :?


Get a new over under!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> By all means look seriously at getting a Sako. They are very well-made and won't kill your budget. They shoot great out of the box and the bolts seem to glide like they're on ball bearings. Also take a look at it's little brother, the Tikka.


I was just looking at the Tikka last week while I was checking out the T/C...I forget the name of the centerfire bolt action, but it is clearly made by Tikka. I would guess that they just have a licensing agreement with T/C identical rifles FWIW.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not familiar with T/Cs sub-contracted rifles with Tikka but it's probably along the same lines as Howa/S&W/Vanguard line of guns. If you can scrape up the money for a Sako, you won't be sorry.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Ouch, $1700? I remember when a guy could pick one up for $250, that was just over 30 yrs ago. I was eyeing one at Gibsons but my father talked me into a Rem which I later heard had copied Sako's action. Sweet guns....


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an older Sako .243. I have killed many deer with it. It is the most accurate, fun to shoot, easy to carry rifle I've owned. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Ouch, $1700? I remember when a guy could pick one up for $250, that was just over 30 yrs ago.* I was eyeing one at Gibsons *but my father talked me into a Rem which I later heard had copied Sako's action. Sweet guns....


Holy Crap, your dating yourself on that one, probably no more than a half dozon of us left that remember Gigsons. But yeah, Sako has always made a great rifle, always been just little on the pricy side, but always top quality.
My brother brought one home from Finland back in about 1964, beautiful gun, it only took about 6 months before the stock cracked due to our dry climate and he had to restock the rifle, but he still has the gun and it's killed many a deer since then.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> by skeet4l on Tue Sep 01, 2009 11:02 am
> Ouch, $1700? I remember when a guy could pick one up for $250, that was just over 30 yrs ago. I was eyeing one at Gibsons but my father talked me into a Rem which I later heard had copied Sako's action. Sweet guns....


Expensive guns, for sure. Before my grandfather passed away a few years ago we had a talk about some of the guns he owned. Grandpa never invested much in the stock market over the years but he bought and sold many, many guns. He showed me how guns could be a good investment that would often outpace the stock market. Grandpa made a point of teaching me that not just any gun would increase in value over time. It has to be the right gun. Guns that are crafted with care and and are made with the best materials are the ones that really increase in value with time. I can't afford any of the really high end weaponry, but I'd like to heed Grandpa's advice and pick up some of the best guns for the money that I can spend. I handled a Sako a few weeks ago and everything about the rifle just felt super. Working the bolt was easier than with rifles that cost several thousands of dollars. The wood was beautiful. The finish was really tight. I'm not sure I can swing it easily, but someday I think I'd like to own one.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I remember Gibsons, they had a single shot 10 guage that I just new if I owned I could kill one of those rotten canadian geese! Never did get the gun.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a Sako Finnbear in a 270 and it is a great gun, don't actually get it out to shoot it much but I am glad I have it.


----------

